# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  problme upload fichier .cfm

## flashtm

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau avec CF et j'ai un petit lors de l'upload dans le server

je modifie un fichier template .cfm (une partie html) je l'upload tout marche bien,15 minutes aprs je retrouve l'ancien fichier.

merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------

